# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Cumhuriyete alenen saldırı!

## ozzylive

*19 Mayıs genelgesine muhalefet ve sivil toplum başta olmak üzere her kesimden tepki yağarken
en sert çıkış, ADD Başkanı üölaşan’dan geldi.*

*AKP, değer düşmanı*
Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği (ADD) Başkanı Tansel üölaşan, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin tüm değerlerini yok etmeye çalışmakla suçladığı AKP’ye, 29 Ekim törenleri iptalini de hatırlatarak sert eleştiriler yöneltti:
Karşı devrim kindarlığı
Bu karar, cumhuriyete karşı devrimcilerin acımasızca, kindar uygulamaları. İktidar çoğunluğunu sağladıktan sonra süreci çok kısaltarak, bir an önce sonuç almak istiyorlar!

*Oktay Vural (MHP)*
77 ümer Dinçer gelse 19 Mayıs ruhu sönmez
*Faik üztrak (CHP)*
Milli birlik, beraberlik duygusu torpilleniyor
*İsmail Koncuk (Kamu-Sen)*
Atatürk’ün mirasını unutturmak istiyorlar

*Cumhuriyet değerleri alenen saldırı altında*
19 Mayıs’ın Ankara dışında statlarda kutlanmasının yasaklanmasına en ağır tepkiyi ADD Başkanı Tansel üölaşan gösterdi. üölaşan “Bir an önce sonuca gitmek istiyorlar” dedi

Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer, tartışmalı bir karara daha imza atarak yayınlattığı genelge ile Atatürk’ün gençlere hediye ettiği 19 Mayıs Atatürk’ü Anma, Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı kutlamalarının Ankara dışındaki illerde stadyumlarda gerçekleştirilmesini yasaklamasına tepkiler artıyor. AKP’li bakanın bu yasağına en ağır eleştiriyi Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Başkanı Tansel üölaşan getirdi. AKP’yi Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin tüm değerlerini yok etmekle suçlayan üölaşan, “Bu karar, cumhuriyet karşıtlarının acımasızca, kindar uygulamasıdır. Artık 2007’de çoğunlukla iktidara geldikten sonra süreci hakikaten çok kısaltarak bir an önce sonuç almak istiyorlar” dedi.

*“19 Mayıs’ta Samsun’dayız”*
Karara karşı yurt genelinde protesto gösterileri düzenleyeceklerini açıklayan üölaşan, “Cumhuriyet düşmanlarının kin ve nefretle Türkiye Cumhuriyetini yok etmesine izin vermeyeceğiz. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın İl ve İlçe müdürlüklerinin önüne siyah çelenkler bırakacağız. ADD olarak 19 Mayıs’ta da Samsun’da halkımızla birlikte büyük bir tören yapacağız” diye konuştu.

*Gerekçeleri saçma*
Milli Eğitim, Kültür, Gençlik ve Spor Komisyonu üyeleri de Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın yasaklamayla ilgili ileri sürdüğü gerekçelerin saçma sapan olduğunu söylediler. üyelerin görüşleri şöyle: CHP Edirne Milletvekili Recep Gürkan: “Cumhuriyetin temellerine dinamit koymak bu olsa gerek! Laik eğitim sistemine, Cumhuriyete ve değerlerine yönelik adımların atılmadığı gün kalmadı.” CHP Isparta Milletvekili Ali Haydar üner: “Atatürk’ü anmayı mı ihmal edilebilecek bir değer olarak görüyorlar yoksa Gençlik ve Spor Bayramını mı? Bu hükümet Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin devrimci kazanımlarını yok etmek istiyor. Bakan Dinçer, ettiği yemine sadakatsizlik göstermekten geri kalmıyor. Buradaki temel amaç Cumhuriyet’in temel değerlerine saldırıdır.” CHP Muğla Milletvekili Tolga üandar: Bu tarih Mustafa Kemal’in kurtuluş mücadelesini başlattığı tarih. Bunu kutlamayalım demek, ‘Milli mücadelenin başlangıç tarihini kutlamayalım’ demektir. Bence daha delikanlı olup, adam olup, ’Biz cumhuriyete, demokrasiye, insan haklarına, Mustafa Kemal’e karşıyız desinler. Delikanlılık yapsınlar. “ MHP Balıkesir Milletvekili Ahmet Duran Bulut: 19 Mayıs’ın manası, anlamı AKP iktidarıyla birlikte yok edilmiştir. İktidar, bu milletin milli mukavemetini tüketmek için, sindirme ve korkutma politikasını uzun zamandan beri sürdürüyor. Hangi bayramımızda bir anlam bıraktılar ki?”

*Sulandırıyorlar*
Türkiye Kamu-Sen ve Türk Eğitim-Sen Genel Başkanı İsmail Koncuk ise şunları söyledi: “MEB tarafından valiliklere gönderilen yazıda iyi niyet yoktur. Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer ve Müsteşar M. Emin Zararsız, açıkça 19 Mayıs Bayram kutlamalarını sulandırmak ve okul duvarları arasına hapsetmek istemektedir. Millete mal olmuş bir milli bayramı coşkuyla kutlamaya engel olmak Milli Eğitim Bakanı’nın işi değildir. Tam tersine Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı milli bayramların milli bir coşku ve heyecanla kutlanmasını sağlamakla görevlidir. Bu bayramlara öğrencilerin katılımının sağlanmasını boşa giden bir zaman olarak görmek hem ümer Dinçer’in hem de Müsteşar M. Emin Zararsız’ın milli değerlerimize bakış açılarını da ortaya koymaktadır.”

*“Yas bile ilan ederler”*
Eğitim-Sen Genel Başkanı ünsal Yıldız, kutlama törenlerinin tırpanlandığını savunarak “Kutlu Doğum Haftası kutlanırken çocukların eğitimden geri kalmaları kaygısı güdülmüyor. Yakında iktidar, 23 Nisan’ı kınayan, 29 Ekim’i yas ilan eden törenler yapar” dedi. 

*İcraatını savundu!*
Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer, 19 Mayıs Atatürk’ü Anma Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı kutlamalarıya ilgili yayımladığı genelgeyi savundu. Dinçer, “Yaptığımız şey konu üzerinde temel değişiklik değil. Kanun ve yönetmeliklerin uygulanmasını istedik” dedi. Başbakan Yardımcısı Bekir Bozdağ da “Kıymetli olan statlar değil 19 Mayıs’tır, 19 Mayıs’ta başlayan harekettir. 19 Mayıs’tan başlayan hareketin doğurduğu sonuçlardır. Biz bu sonuçlar üzerinde konuşalım, değerlendirelim. Mekanlara ilişkin değerlendirmeler şekilci anlayışların ortaya koyduğu şeylerdir, öze bakmak lazım özde bir değişiklik yok” açıklamasını yaptı.

*ünemli olan kutlamak*
Bozdağ, “ünemli olan, bu önemin değişik vesilelerle her yıl bir defa da olsa kutlanması, dile getirilmesi değerlendirilmesidir. Bunun yerinin önemli olduğu kanısında değilim. ünemli olan bunu kutlamaktır, önemli olan bunu değerlendirmektir, önemli olan bu konuyu anlamaya anlatmaya çalışmaktır.” Kamuoyunda uzun süre akademik çalışmaları sırasında yaptığı iddia edilen “intihal” ile gündeme gelen Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer’in yaptığı icraatlardan biri Atatürkçülüğü Bakanlığın defterinden silmek oldu. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Kanun Hükmünde Kararname ile yeniden yapılandırılırken, birim sayısı 32’den 17’ye indirildi.

*Atatürkçülüğü kaldırdı*
Tüm Bakanlık yöneticilerinin görevden alındığı süreçte, Bakanlığın “Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı vatandaş yetiştirme ve ” Milli Güvenlik Siyaseti’ne bağlı olma “ ilkesi de kaldırıldı. Değişiklikle Milli Eğitim’in ” Atatürk Milliyetçiliği’ne, laik sosyal hukuk devletine bağlı vatandaş yetiştirme “ çalışmaları KHK’den çıkartılması büyük tepki toplamıştı. Aynı şekilde Bakan’ın görevleri arasında yer alan ” milli güvenlik siyasetine “ bağlı olma şartı da Dinçer’in çalışmaları doğrultusunda yeni KHK’da kendisine yer bulamamıştı.

*AKP Truva Atı olduğunu kanıtladı*
MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, “AKP bu milletin milli ve manevi değerlerinin içini boşaltmakla görevli bir Truva atı olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. ümer Dinçer gibi 77 tanesi gelse bu milletin içindeki 19 Mayıs ruhunu söndüremez” dedi. Vural, genelgenin sorumluluğunun başta Milli Eğitim Bakanı ümer Dinçer olmak üzere hükümette olduğunu söyledi. Hükümetin bulduğu her fırsatta milli ve manevi değerlere karşı Truva atı görevi üstlendiğini ifade eden Vural şunları söyledi: “Acaba ümer Dinçer, milli mücadelenin başlatılmış olmasından niye rahatsız, bunun paylaşılmasından niye rahatsızlık duyuyor. 19 Mayıs, milli mücadelenin başladığı bir gündür. Dolayısıyla bu milli bir mücadeleye gençlerin sahip çıkmasını ve bu konuda açıkçası bir bilinç oluşması ümer Dinçer gibileri rahatsız ediyor. Bunlar görevli adamlar. Bunlar bu milletin açıkçası ruhunu temsil etmeyen bir zihniyet. İnşallah hak ettikleri cevabı alacak ama bu davranış siyasi hedefi itibariyle değerlendirilmeli. Siyasi amacında cumhuriyeti kuran iradeyle hesaplaşma olduğu gayet açık ve nettir.”

*19 Mayıs etkinliği hasır altı edildi*
CHP Denizli Milletvekili, TBMM İdare Amiri Adnan Keskin, iktidarın, 19 Mayıs etkinliklerini “hasıraltı etmeyi amaçladığını” savundu. Keskin, Meclis’te düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı genelgesiyle, 19 Mayıs Atatürk’ü Anma Gençlik ve Spor Bayramı törenlerinin “ortadan kaldırıldığını” iddia etti. Keskin, “Cemaatlerin, tarikatların sırtını sıvazlayarak kamu olanaklarını kullanarak, korku imparatorluğuna soyunan siyasal iktidar, ulusal bağımsızlık savaşının ilk çoban ışığının yakıldığı günü, canlı ve diri tutan insanımızın geçmişiyle bağlantısını sağlayan 19 Mayıs etkinliklerini de hasıraltı etmeyi amaçlamaktadır” diye konuştu. CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Faik üztrak ise şunları söyledi: “Nedense milli bayramlarımızı hep birlikte kutlamak bir külfet gibi görülmeye başlandı. Bunlar bir eğlence değil sadece. Bugün Türkiye’de milli beraberlik ve bütünlük duygusuna daha fazla ihtiyaç duyduğumuz bir dönemdeyiz. Milli bayramlarımızı daha coşkulu bir şekilde kutlamamız gerekirken, insanları okul bahçelerine hapsetmeye çalışıyorlar.”

*Milli duyguları siliyorlar*
Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın 19 Mayıs’a Ankara dışında yasak getirmesini askerler de ağır sözlerle eleştirdi. Emekli Tümgeneral Osman üzbek, “Böyle bir iptalin uygun olduğu kanaatinde değilim. Atatürk’ü her yerden silmek, milli duyguları silmek anlamına geliyor. Ben olayı böyle değerlendiriyorum. Bu iktidar, hükümete geldiğinden bu yana hep cumhuriyetimizin temel değerleriyle oynuyor” diye konuştu. Emekli Tümgeneral Alaaddin Parmaksız ise “Soğuğu gerekçe gösterenlere sormak lazım Ankara Türkiye’nin en sıcak ili mi? Ayrıca derslerle ilgili motivasyonlar diyorlar. şimdiye kadar çocukların motivasyonları düşmedi de şimdi mi düşecek. Amaçları şu: Atatürk’ün koyduğu her şeyi yavaş yavaş kaldırmak. Ulus devletin temellerini oluşturan değerleri, değersizleştirerek, itibarsızlaştırarak halkı soğutmak” dedi. Emekli Albay Erdal Sarızeybek de şunları söyledi: “Milli bayram kutlamaları cumhuriyet değerlerimizin halkımıza maledilmesi için bir sembol. Dolayısıyla siz ülkeyi yöneten siyaset olarak halkın katılımıyla yapılan milli bayramları kaldırırsanız Cumhuriyet değerlerinin de halka maledilmesini engelliyorsunuz anlamına gelir. Olayın psikolojik boyutu var. Dolayısıyla bunu tasvip etmek mümkün değil. Gerekçeler sadece laf. Siz eğer cumhuriyetin kuruluş değerlerini yoketmeye kararlıysanız yapacağınız eylemlere her zaman bir bahane bulmak mümkündür. Bugün izlenen siyaset de bu yolda gitmektedir.”

*Birçok tören iptal olmuştu*
Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, son Van depremini bahane ederek yayınladığı genelgeyle 2011’deki 29 Ekim Cumhuriyet Bayramı’nın tören geçişi ve resepsiyon faaliyetlerinin yapılmamasını isteimişti.
Garnizon Koşusu yan yola: Harbiye öğrencilerinin her yıl 27 Aralık’ta gerçekleştirdiği Garnizon Koşusu, 2010’da Ankara Valiliği’nin emriyle yaplmadı. 2011’de ise güzergahı değiştirilerek koşuldu.
Seymenlik Oğuz geleneği:
Atatürk’ün 27 Aralık 1919’da Ankara’ya gelişi anısına 1932’den beri yapılan Seymen yürüyüşü de iptal edildi. Aynı zamanda bir Oğuz geleneği olan seymenlerin yaptığı yürüyüş 2010 yılından itibaren kaldırıldı.

*Muhafız Alayı’na tırpan*
AKP iktidarının icraatları sonucunda TBMM’yi kollama ve korumayla görevli olan Muhafız Alayı da Meclis’ten çıkarıldı. Muhafız Alayı, 21 Aralık’ta düzenlenen törenle yerini polise bıraktı. Meclis’e bağlı milli saraylarda da asker yerine artık polis nöbet tutuyor.

*Gül, “Ne mutlu Türküm” sözüne “İlkellik” demişti*
Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, 1993 senesinde Refah Partisi milletvekili ve genel başkan yardımcısıyken Ankara’da yaptığı konuşmada “Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene lafını, tutup her yere yaza yaza ve bunu özellikle hiç olmayacak yerlere yaza yaza, Türkiye aslında ilkel bir hale dönmüştür... Bugün Türkiye’de bir sistem bunalımı var. Halkına zıt, halkı ile barışık olmayan ona düşman bir sistem bu” demişti. Gül, 8 Haziran 1995’te yaptığı konuşmada ise Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nın değiştirilemeyecek maddelerine atıfta bulunarak şunları söylemişti: “Hepinize soruyorum; hangi demokratik ülkenin, hangi Avrupa ülkesinin anayasasının başlangıcında bu tip ilkel -evet, söylüyorum- maddeler vardır; soruyorum. Bu, ancak, Baas anlayışıdır.”

*Bakan Kılıç: Gizli ajanda aramayın*
Gençlik ve Spor Bakanı Suat Kılıç, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı’nın 19 Mayıs düzenlmemesiyle ilgili Twitter’dan yorum yaptı. Kılıç, “19 Mayıs kapsamında partisinin Gençlik Kolları şöleni’ni gelenekselleştiren tek lider Sayın Erdoğan’dır. 19 Mayıs istismarına inanmayın. Gizli ajanda aramayın, bize inanın” dedi. Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Müsteşar Yardımcısı Salih üelik de tepkiler üzerine açıklama yapmak zorunda kaldı. üelik, stadyum kutlamalarının yönetmeliklere değil geleneklere göre yapıldığını savunarak, şöyle konuştu: “Yönetmelikte, Ankara dışında statlarda tören yapılacağına ilişkin bir hüküm yok. Kanun ve yönetmeliklerin dışına çıkılmamasını istedik. ’Statta tören yapmayın’ demiyoruz. İsteyen tören yapabilir, soruşturma başlatmayız”

----------

